# Calling all Lanzarote residents!



## PlayaBlanca (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there,

Is there anyone on this forum that lives in Playa Blanca, Lanzarote?

We currently live in the UK and are thinking of relocating to Lanzarote.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do not think we have anyone on this forum who lives on Lanzarote. Some on Gran Canaria and Tenerife and myself on El Hierro over 200 miles west of Lanzarote.


----------



## chianti13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I'm moving over in exactly 2 weeks so I can represent after that!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chianti13 said:


> Well I'm moving over in exactly 2 weeks so I can represent after that!!!


Excellent!!!!!, I have a good knowledge of the Western Isles, but I struggle with Lanzarote and Fuerteventura.

Wish you well with your move.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

hi there 

I don't live in Lanzarote but my brother in law has a house there and I visit usually once or twice a year if that's any use?


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Gran Canaria but can help with Lanzarote and Fuerteventura.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We have just returned from Lanzarote, I think if you are not used to living on an island you would easily get bored as it is quite small. There is an IKEA and LIDL there though, but thats about it!!


----------



## The Cartwrights (May 28, 2013)

Sounds like heaven


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Cartwrights said:


> Sounds like heaven


No lidl or ikea here, see photo link below.


----------

